# r33 engine bay colour



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

my new r33 gtr is silver but the engine bay area, strut tops ect appear a grey colour, are they like that from factory ?
ive got a bit of surface rust to get sorted but what paint code will the bay be ?


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Not sure about on Silver car's, but my white R33 GTR is the same colour in the engine bay as the rest of the car. The paint code that you have should be for the Silver of your car, believe the paint code is on the plate under the bonnet that has your chassis code etc, so would make sure there was only one code there. Sure the engine bay is not dirty lol, or perhaps been painted the wrong colour. As i had a MP R33 GTR before and it was also the same colour under the bonnet as the rest of the car.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Engine bay colour?*

My first Silver R33 was a matt grey colour and my Black R33 was matt black, I think the factory was not keen on colour coded engine bays or just tight gits to save a few yen!


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Forgot to add*

I had my strut tops done back in 2005 and the grey colour was very easy to match up as I wanted a factory look, if the rust can be seen at the top then it has most likely come all the way through and will need new metal welded in.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

ive just gone and checked my r32 gtr in the garage and its grey but engine bay is matt black, hopefully nissan grey primer will be close enough then. 
i have a picture of my car from 2006 when -c- had it and the underbonnett was grey even back then and the car was only 9 years old then.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

KING said:


> I had my strut tops done back in 2005 and the grey colour was very easy to match up as I wanted a factory look, if the rust can be seen at the top then it has most likely come all the way through and will need new metal welded in.


the rust isnt strut tops its just a small surface rust on rear wing seam. 
il go get a pic i have










rust is rear right as you look at the picture, rear of strut on the edge of square piece on joint to wing.


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

My 91 B13 SE-R was Aztec Red and the bay was a pinkish color, which, according to the body shop was just un-clear coated red. My 95 R33 is white and the bay is uncleared white.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

SS, that looks like your strut tops have been painted to cover the rust penetration especially as the sticker has been removed, I'm saying that because before I replaced mine completely, mine were done similar... (notice it's not a perfect colour match!)










It hides a multitude of sins underneath but can be replaced for around £400

Just so you can see the difference, here's one that hasn't been painted...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> SS, that looks like your strut tops have been painted to cover the rust penetration especially as the sticker has been removed, I'm saying that because before I replaced mine completely, mine were done similar... (notice it's not a perfect colour match!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





if they were just painted though it would have come back by now, i have a pic of the engine bay from brunters in 2006 and the strut tops are identical colour, if it has been painted it was done previous to 2006 so would be rust showing again by now, theres no rust whatsoever on the strut top area just a little bit at the back.

heres a pic of my cars engine bay from 2005 - 2006 at brunters when -c- had it












identical colour it hasnt been painted im sure since then and its grubby now as stewart wasnt bothered with the underbonnet, it will come up with a good clean and polish.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ah hopefully not too bad as first thought then mate. 

With mine (UK car with very little underseal) the rust only developed after 7 years and didn't show through the paint again in the following 5 years; it was only when I decided to strip the bay and paint again that the true nature of the problem was uncovered, in my experience even the slightest bit of rust on the struts is far worse underneath.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> Ah hopefully not too bad as first thought then mate.
> 
> With mine (UK car with very little underseal) the rust only developed after 7 years and didn't show through the paint again in the following 5 years; it was only when I decided to strip the bay and paint again that the true nature of the problem was uncovered, in my experience even the slightest bit of rust on the struts is far worse underneath.



im not overly fussed either way as £500 has it all proper sorted anyways worse comes to the worse, the manifold is more of a concern as the head may need to come off as its broken 4 threads down in the hole. 

ive got a better pic that shows close up of drivers inner wing area


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Just looking at the pic it does look like they've been painted mate.


----------

